# DS #1664: Contra 4 (USA)



## shaunj66 (Nov 14, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2432^^


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 14, 2007)

Seems very very good but I died on the second level! Its been a long while since I did that!

Very nice presentation.


----------



## Prime (Nov 14, 2007)

uh-uh cant find it anywhere


----------



## Joey Ravn (Nov 14, 2007)

Thank God. Now stop the whinning, people...

On topic: does this work on PAL? Is it good? I reckon it's good. Or something like that, so people don't complain >.>


----------



## idn (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Joey Ravn @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> On topic: does this work on PAL? Is it good? I reckon it's good. Or something like that, so people don't complain >.>


Since when does the DS have regional lock?


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 14, 2007)

w00t!
been looking forward to this

just hope it doesnt require the use of a touchscreen(mines broke)


----------



## pasc (Nov 14, 2007)

Joey... you don't seem to understand... there is not PAL on the DS it is Region free and therefore will work on any DS System in the world.

BTW: You finished Megaman ZX Advent ? Congrats ^^. I did loose the motivation halfway through because of other games *cough*Rub Rabbits*cough*


----------



## eonwe217 (Nov 14, 2007)

damn my hopes are on this, please contra dont be friggin easy


----------



## superkrm (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(pasc @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> Joey... you don't seem to understand... there is not PAL on the DS it is Region free and therefore will work on any DS System in the world.
> 
> BTW: You finished Megaman ZX Advent ? Congrats ^^. I did loose the motivation halfway through because of other games *cough*Rub Rabbits*cough*



i think joey was being sarcastic


----------



## 4ppleseed (Nov 14, 2007)

The SNES version is legendary - if this is half as good (well, okay 80% as good) then it's going to be great


----------



## Serpent01 (Nov 14, 2007)

I love it.

And its still challenging.


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 14, 2007)

yay i been waiting for this game, but UMK comes first on my list


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 14, 2007)

i came


----------



## Talaria (Nov 14, 2007)

Found it. Can't wait to play this. Haven't played any of the Contra Series before (I missed it by a generation) if it is as good as you people say it is i am sure i will enjoy it.  Although generally do enjoy snes sequels and remakes as they generally stick to its finer points.


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 14, 2007)

I have finally acquired this game, just search around on google.


----------



## iq_132 (Nov 14, 2007)

I forgot how intensely hard these games are.


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(iq_132 @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> I forgot how intensely hard these games are.Â


I can't beat the first level on normal..


----------



## Jax (Nov 14, 2007)

It's downloading while I change my pants!


----------



## iritegood (Nov 14, 2007)

Sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just wish I brought my DS with me today.
Can't wait to try this out (never played the demo)


----------



## leetdude_007 (Nov 14, 2007)

orgasmic purchase.


----------



## iritegood (Nov 14, 2007)

Sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I just wish I brought my DS with me today.
Can't wait to try this out (never played the demo)


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 14, 2007)

is this any good? i tried the arcade classic version for DS and i was bored to death :S is this 3D or 2D?


----------



## gov78 (Nov 14, 2007)

ok where do i enter the contra code (some had to ask)


----------



## cubin' (Nov 14, 2007)

Awesome! duel screen contra works really well. they did a really good job on this.

mad dog black man is no.1


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm surprised that this game is so small in filesize!


----------



## cubin' (Nov 14, 2007)

This really lives up to the hype IMO. absolute perfection. Any of you contra vets got any complains about it?


----------



## amy test (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(gov78 @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> ok where do i enter the contra code (some had to ask)



pause the game, then enter the code..
enter it twice for full effect..


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(gov78 @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> ok where do i enter the contra code (some had to ask)


Pause the game and do it.

You get a weapons upgrade but if you do the code more than once you die.

For those who don't know the code is up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, B, A, Start.

Also the music is different in Hard mode, its like the original Stage one. I tried Hard mode first and it did me up the bum, went home and never called me back.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 14, 2007)

this stupid game is killing the site


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 14, 2007)

OMG! SO MANY GOOD GAMES COMING!!! I DON'T HAVE TIME TO PLAY THEM ALL!


----------



## Torte (Nov 14, 2007)

Damn, you guys are scaring the bejeezus outta me!  I just read the IGN rev and it said that when you die and lose all your lives, you gotta restart from the very beginning again - old-school styles.  If that's true... shit.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 14, 2007)

what do you think so far hadrian? don't have time to play anymore of it yet. Does it live up to the Contra name? Never played the old ones much so don't know.


----------



## HipN (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah this game is hard as hell.. I made it to the boss, but I dunno how to beat it.


----------



## Lacrimosa (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> is this 3D or 2D?



3d Contra is out of the question! Authentic Contra-badass-expirience is always 2d and of course only for kick ass gamers!

To me, that's the best DS game for this year, and in the 5 best DS games ever. If someone disagrees, he's just wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------

To play this game on G6 I trimmed the rom.


----------



## Jax (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Torte @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> Damn, you guys are scaring the bejeezus outta me!Â I just read the IGN rev and it said that when you die and lose all your lives, you gotta restart from the very beginning again - old-school styles.Â If that's true... shit.



Wait for the cheats...


----------



## kaspal (Nov 14, 2007)

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite... yesterday i was waiting for it non stop, and here it is now!!!... dang it!... 
** out to play C4 **


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Nov 14, 2007)

damn it. wish i was home so i could play this right now...NOOOOO


----------



## Torte (Nov 14, 2007)

You mean there are bosses where you actually gotta figure out their weaknesses?!  I haven't played the 3D ones so I can't speak for the whole series, but since when was Contra that "hard core"?

So who's gonna finish this first?  Take a photo of the final screen if you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Man, I wish my friends who are gamers didn't suck so much... sure would be nice to have some proper help.


----------



## reilina (Nov 14, 2007)

does it have wifi? coz it would be cool if it has.
ive played the nes and snes version, i must say
its really fun playing it with somebody.


----------



## Torte (Nov 14, 2007)

No Wi-Fi and no co-op for the retro games AFAIK.  Ok got it now... let's see if I can beat the first level before lunch.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 14, 2007)

it has local network co-op I believe.


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 14, 2007)

SO DAMN HARD, now thats my contra i was missing


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 14, 2007)

^ ^ v v < >< > B A?
Does it work?


----------



## sekhu (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> ^ ^ v v < >< > B A?
> Does it work?



wasm't it ^ ^ v v L R L R Y B X A on the SNES?


----------



## Rayder (Nov 14, 2007)

Blasting the bunnies and stomping the flowers!  No cutesy crap here.  Run and gun toughness all the way.

This and Orcs & Elves is set to eat up all my free time.

These are the kinds of games I've been wanting for the DS since the day the DS  came out!

I am very happy right now.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 14, 2007)

YAY!! seems good! many goodies coming out! cant wait for Kingdom Hearts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 flame all you want... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I too, am suprised by the file size...


----------



## Lee79 (Nov 14, 2007)

God dam this is one hard game. If you want a challenge get this game.


----------



## Disco (Nov 14, 2007)

WTF!! I just dl-oade the game and gues what, on site it said contra 4 and I tried and ther were no c4 but there is orcs and elves!!
God damnit...


----------



## Triforce (Nov 14, 2007)

Started playing on normal and got up to stage 5, played it on easy and beat it lol
I unlocked challenge mode for finishing easy. Then after i finished 4 challenges out of 40 it unlocked nes Contra


----------



## HipN (Nov 14, 2007)

Man, I suck ass at this game. Made it to level 2 after like 12 tries on level 1. Died near the end of lvl 2 and game over...hahahaha I suck at this game lol.


----------



## Mieki (Nov 14, 2007)

At easy, I'm still a total noob. XD


----------



## Disco (Nov 15, 2007)

On IGN they said if you play on easy you can't finish the game....
So ther is probably 1 or more aditional levels if you play on normal or hard...


----------



## Triforce (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Disco @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> On IGN they said if you play on easy you can't finish the game....
> So ther is probably 1 or more aditional levels if you play on normal or hard...



Yeah there should be 1 or 2 extra levels on Normal, i think stage 7 was the final stage on Easy.
When you finish Easy it says "you will never see the ending playing easy mode, try normal for a real contra experience" 
Then the credits roll


----------



## Johnatton (Nov 15, 2007)

Ha, I found myself stuck at the first level after the bridge was bombed. >_>

Nevermind, figured it out.


----------



## AFKboy (Nov 15, 2007)

It's there _O_

Been looking forward to this game!


----------



## Harsky (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Triforce @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Disco @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > On IGN they said if you play on easy you can't finish the game....
> ...


The only way this could be better is if they say, "DON'T BE SUCH A PUSSY. PLAY HARD MODE NOW"


----------



## JimmyJangles (Nov 15, 2007)

This game is insanely hard, and I've only tried it on easy.  I'm at the first boss, but by that time I'm already down a couple of lives and a few continues as well due to the crazy laboratory area.

I guess I just have to practice a bit, but man, when I was only learning Contra 3 I could at least get to the 3rd or 4th level before running out of continues.

Definitely seems like a quality Contra game though.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 15, 2007)

now.. THAT is hardcore!


----------



## yiggs (Nov 15, 2007)

Haven't played it yet. It sounds awesome. 

Is it on par with Super Ghouls n Ghosts on snes?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 15, 2007)

I can confirm it is working on the G6 Lite 4.9 on safe mode (no trim)


----------



## PanzerWF (Nov 15, 2007)

Mmm Contra. This lives up to the hype but I will be the judge of that =D

Now to free up some space, hmm.


----------



## heronic (Nov 15, 2007)

i beat contra on the nes with 1 life years ago .. now i die within secs on C4 , lol. great game !


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ ^ v v < >< > B A?
> ...



It may have been... but alot of Konami games back then on the NES was ^ ^ V V < > < > B A (sometimes select, start)


----------



## serious_sean (Nov 15, 2007)

whooo! i love this game. mostly because i worked on it.

you guys should all go buy it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because then they will let us make contra 5. give me your thoughts! i really wanna know what you think!


----------



## michaelf (Nov 15, 2007)

serious_sean said I should chime in so all you guys should buy the game if you want a sequel. Then I can work on it, too.


----------



## ismaboof (Nov 15, 2007)

This game kicks my ass but its contra


----------



## bluetieman (Nov 15, 2007)

Getting a 0kb .dsq using a Supercard SD?  Anyone?


----------



## 2dere (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> you guys should all go buy it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm buying it. But that involves waiting for the game to travel across the globe. Till then I'll download.


----------



## ozzyzak (Nov 15, 2007)

M3 lite here, just getting two black screens.  What settings are ya'll using?


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(bluetieman @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> Getting a 0kb .dsq using a Supercard SD?Â Anyone?


hmm.. thats weird. It worked fine for me. 

mine was with software V2.62 and the latest firmware  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope it helps


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 15, 2007)

And lets not forget that Metal Slug 7 is DS exclusive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yet people say that nintendo don't support hardcore gamers..


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> And lets not forget that Metal Slug 7 is DS exclusiveÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This game is pretty hard core.


----------



## monkeymachine (Nov 15, 2007)

MAD!! Gotta try this out soon..

The old school SNES version is also available on the DS btw.. something museum/arcade

.. playing contra makes me feel like a kid again.. yay!


----------



## Beelzebozo (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice, its finally out !!! Now to get my ass kicked by Contra just like in the NES days...

Aaaaah, nostalgia...


----------



## bluetieman (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bluetieman @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Getting a 0kb .dsq using a Supercard SD?  Anyone?
> ...



What are your settings?  Thanks!


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(monkeymachine @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> MAD!! Gotta try this out soon..
> 
> The old school SNES version is also available on the DS btw.. something museum/arcade
> 
> .. playing contra makes me feel like a kid again.. yay!


The original arcade game, not SNES game.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(It was called Konami Classics Series: Arcade Hits)


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 15, 2007)

Damn this has to be the most manly game on the Nintendo DS this year.  This is probably the first time in a long time I jumped into a brand new game and got annihilated on the first level...its freaking awesome!


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 15, 2007)

its hard as the fuck


----------



## kennyboy (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> its hard as the fuck



I disagree. This is harder than fucking.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(michaelf @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> serious_sean said I should chime in so all you guys should buy the game if you want a sequel. Then I can work on it, too.



Only because you and sean asked. Plus I'll hype up my buddies to buy it! Konami rules! You guys make my favorite games (after Nintendo.) Do you or sean post on NeoGAF?


----------



## cubin' (Nov 15, 2007)

Even easy is hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I suck and need action replay cheats.


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 15, 2007)

does anyone know how to unlock contra and super contra on here? ign said something about a challenge mode but i dont see that.... dont tell me you have to beat this hard as game first


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> does anyone know how to unlock contra and super contra on here? ign said something about a challenge mode but i dont see that.... dont tell me you have to beat this hard as game first



If that's true, I don't think I'm ever gonna be able to unlock those games...yes this game is so damn manly...but its like...Rambo manly.  You gotta be a hardass to be able to beat it.


----------



## Nero (Nov 15, 2007)

OMB!

This game is freakin' amazing. I just got past the first level, but it feels just like an Arcade Contra.

Some things are just unexpected, and most of the time you need to pay attention to both screens.






 So I guess you gotta beat the whole game to unlock the NES ports?

~Nero


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 15, 2007)

this game really is hard
i guess this is what they mean by hardcore...
luckily i wasnt a gamer back in that day since i would probably cut off my thumbs out of frustration...


----------



## serious_sean (Nov 15, 2007)

hey guys, here's how you unlock the extra content:

first, beat the game ( beating it on easy is ok )
then you unlock challenge mode. beating the challenges unlocks the content like the nes games ( and a bunch of other awesome stuff, get excited! )


----------



## Nero (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> hey guys, here's how you unlock the extra content:
> 
> first, beat the game ( beating it on easy is ok )
> then you unlock challenge mode. beating the challenges unlocks the content like the nes games ( and a bunch of other awesome stuff, get excited! )



Thanks for the helpful info, sean!

~Nero


----------



## yonex204 (Nov 15, 2007)

can you play co-op on the other contras?


----------



## Nero (Nov 15, 2007)

:'( I was wondering that too...

Most likely not as they are just NES ports of the game.
If they are Co-Op enabled.. This will be the day I almost died.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 15, 2007)

Contra 4. Huzzah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Going to have some fun tonight


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> hey guys, here's how you unlock the extra content:
> 
> first, beat the game ( beating it on easy is ok )
> then you unlock challenge mode. beating the challenges unlocks the content like the nes games ( and a bunch of other awesome stuff, get excited! )



awesome, thanks for the info

its nice to know i dont have to keep getting my ass handed to me on normal to unlock those extras



this is the first game ive seen in a while on the ds that actually warrants a purchase


----------



## Lord Patamon (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> Even easy is hard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No kidding, I didn't even made it to the boss, I lost all my life faster than you say WTF!?

Saying is harder than hell is putting it mildy, I mean just the last month I played the Contra for GBA and I didn't had that much problem with it but on this one I was like damn! those guys doesn't know the meaning of easy mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All in all is a great game


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(superkrm @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pasc @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Joey... you don't seem to understand... there is not PAL on the DS it is Region free and therefore will work on any DS System in the world.
> ...



Yeah, and Joey is really good at it too!


----------



## kogepan (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 99 Lives
> 221CD800 00000063
> 
> 99 Continues
> ...



They work I just custom made a cheat file for my G6DSR.

Cheers!


----------



## sciencefair (Nov 15, 2007)

i'm stupid


----------



## serious_sean (Nov 15, 2007)

i'm guessing maybe there is a grapple ceiling you're not seeing? either that or there is a peg that you can jump to.

it's awesome seeing you that you guys are finding it challenging! I kept playing it so much during testing that I was wondering how the difficulty ranked.  Keep going, the game is tough, but pretty fair. I can beat it on normal without using a continue.

keep using the konami code at the right time to upgrade your weapons; double machine gun and double spread are pretty devastating, and double homing is perfect for the vertical stages.

also, laser and crush are very powerful in the tunnel stages.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(sciencefair @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> SPOILERS(STAGE 4)
> Just use the spoiler tags next time. They work like this:CODE
> 
> 
> ...



Don't look! You'll spoil the experience!


----------



## Sykoex (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> i'm guessing maybe there is a grapple ceiling you're not seeing? either that or there is a peg that you can jump to.
> 
> it's awesome seeing you that you guys are finding it challenging! I kept playing it so much during testing that I was wondering how the difficulty ranked.Â Keep going, the game is tough, but pretty fair. I can beat it on normal without using a continue.
> 
> ...


Sean, first of all this game is freaking awesome! But i have a question...
I beat the game on easy and in the credits I saw something mentioning PocketNES, the NES emu for GBA. Can you explain what PocketNES had to do with this game? (Maybe they used the PocketNES code for Contra 1 and Super C?)


----------



## Joey Ravn (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(idn @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Joey Ravn @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > On topic: does this work on PAL? Is it good? I reckon it's good. Or something like that, so people don't complain >.>
> ...



No, people, you don't seem to understand... I was being _sarcastic_. You seem to have forgotten to read the "or something like that, so people don't complain" part... >.>

PS: "Glad you like it", cruddybuddy...


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Nov 15, 2007)

I can't believe they topped Contra III.

I knew I would like it but I thought it would miss the mark a little. This thing really is worthy of the number 4 and I really hope they don't rush a Contra 5 out.

I don't see any reason to not buy this. It's worth whatever cost they give it. Hell I'm buying it this weekend. Pure classic.

P.S. Anyone see the note about Pocket NES in the game credits? I haven't unlocked the extras yet, but I guess it's the NES version of Contra and not the Arcade. Still should be good though.


----------



## sciencefair (Nov 15, 2007)

dang grappling hook LOL.  I just beat the game on normal :x

I'm impressed.  I'm also going to make sure a few friends buy this game.  Good job wayforward!


----------



## demishadow (Nov 15, 2007)

*dies in first stage on easy*

*makes love to the cold ground* I missed you baby~~!♥♥♥


----------



## serious_sean (Nov 15, 2007)

as far as pocketNES goes, it isn't used in the game; the emulation is proprietary. i believe it was a special thanks, just because pocketNES is a good example of emulation on the GBA and DS.

I think bender bending rodriguez is also thanked, but he didn't have much to do with the game.


----------



## Disco (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(sciencefair @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> dang grappling hook LOL.Â I just beat the game on normal :x
> 
> I'm impressed.Â I'm also going to make sure a few friends buy this game.Â Good job wayforward!


So how many levels are there?


----------



## lettuce (Nov 15, 2007)

Ive noticed that when i come to the first level boss that the game pause's for a second or 2 then carries on, this also happen again when the boss changes to its 2nd form aswell. Anyone else had this problem?, Im using a Supercard lite slot 2 version


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 15, 2007)

Just got round to playing it, and first impressions are great.  They could have easily fucked it up, made it 3d or whatever.  Hope it's a success and devs start making true sequels of their classic games in the spirit of the original.  Music's oldskool as well.


----------



## GustavoSM (Nov 15, 2007)

This release makes playing Flash Focus completely unnecessary.


----------



## Sherv (Nov 15, 2007)

Stormed through Easy, gonna take on Normal now...the stages are brilliant, the music is top notch, this game is AWESOME!


----------



## Miroku (Nov 15, 2007)

the game kicks so much ass .. and the soundtrack is awesome! too many good games these days...not enough time to play them all.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 15, 2007)

it is hard, i like that ! makes me more motivated to play it through till the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




trigger happy, i guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit: Posts edited together. Don't double post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Ace


----------



## Sonicandtails (Nov 16, 2007)

Friend Tanks substituted the Contra.nes file with other ROMs to find that you can indeed play other games with it. It's not proprietary after all!


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 16, 2007)

Ahhh.  *sniff *sniff  You smell that?  That's the smell of retro greatness wafting from my DS.  I'm really loving the remake so far.  

I can't even count the number of hours of my childhood wasted on Contra NES.  Here we go again.


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(lettuce @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> Ive noticed that when i come to the first level boss that the game pause's for a second or 2 then carries on, this also happen again when the boss changes to its 2nd form aswell. Anyone else had this problem?, Im using a Supercard lite slot 2 version



Yes I have this problem on my Supercard CF Slot 2.  I think this problem affects SuperCard users.  It happens when the game is accessing the music.  I think if you change some Patch Access options or something it might fix it...but it doesn't bother me TOO much.


----------



## Torte (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't have much time for games as of late, but I managed to complete 20 challenges last night.  Sooo addictive.  It's such a great time to be a gamer what with PS3 picking up, the Wii finally delivering its big guns and the handheld scene being as overloaded as it is.  So sad for me.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Nov 16, 2007)

I think I just returned back to the early 90's....


----------



## AndreXL (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lettuce @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive noticed that when i come to the first level boss that the game pause's for a second or 2 then carries on, this also happen again when the boss changes to its 2nd form aswell. Anyone else had this problem?, Im using a Supercard lite slot 2 version
> ...


Trim and load the game on the Supercard memory. Not the SD Card.


----------



## Rankio (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Sonicandtails @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> Friend Tanks substituted the Contra.nes file with other ROMs to find that you can indeed play other games with it. It's not proprietary after all!



Link:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=65642


----------



## ASK (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> I'm really loving the remake so far.Â


It's not a remake.


----------



## strummer12 (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice game, but I am fucked.  I have one of those shit DS lites with the diagonal problem so this game is extremely difficult.  So far it reminds me of classic contra mixed with some contra 3 and hard corps.  I'm not going to continue playing it till I get a new DS.


----------



## Nero (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(strummer12 @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> Nice game, but I am fucked.Â I have one of those shit DS lites with the diagonal problem so this game is extremely difficult.Â So far it reminds me of classic contra mixed with some contra 3 and hard corps.Â I'm not going to continue playing it till I get a *new DS*.



Do you mean a DS Phat?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## kaspal (Nov 18, 2007)

i play this one with my NDS Lite, and i have no problems with the diagonals... but its also true that i've never tried it with an NDS Phat...


----------



## test84 (Nov 18, 2007)

maybe he meant that it will be remade sometime.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 18, 2007)

Really good game but sooo hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the challenges I have are great but cbf unlocking the rest. can anyone do me a favor and upload a save file? i'd love you forever and ever.

I have R4 btw.


----------



## squeaks (Nov 18, 2007)

Did anyopne notice the change in weapon effect in different difficulty levels?  I played norman mode first, but when I found it hard I tried easy, I was surprised how the weapon sizes and ranges were bigger and better.


----------



## Demonclaw (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(kogepan @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats the game id ?

Edit : nevermind found the updated cheat file in the r4 section


----------



## strummer12 (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(strummer12 @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice game, but I am fucked.Â I have one of those shit DS lites with the diagonal problem so this game is extremely difficult.Â So far it reminds me of classic contra mixed with some contra 3 and hard corps.Â I'm not going to continue playing it till I get a *new DS*.
> ...



No, a new DS lite.  Mine is defective.  I will never go back to a phat ever.  launch DS lites had bad batches with fucked up diagonals and I am a victim of it.


----------



## sciencefair (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(squeaks @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> Did anyopne notice the change in weapon effect in different difficulty levels?Â I played norman mode first, but when I found it hard I tried easy, I was surprised how the weapon sizes and ranges were bigger and better.



That's what happens when you get the same weapon twice in normal or hard.


----------



## Tasu (Nov 18, 2007)

finally a game where you actually lose when you're playing it the first couple of times

sadly, this is really rare nowadays


----------



## junker (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, very rare. This is definitely my GAME OF THE YEAR!


----------



## lollercoil (Nov 18, 2007)

Need working Action Replay Codes


----------



## Chopders (Nov 18, 2007)

3 more challengs and I'll a new contra game


----------



## cubin' (Nov 19, 2007)

Just make sure you buy it guys. If it gets good sales we can probably expect a contra 5


----------



## superkrm (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(lollercoil @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> Need working Action Replay Codes



Real Men play Contra without cheatcodes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like Chuck Norris.


----------



## squeaks (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(sciencefair @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(squeaks @ Nov 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyopne notice the change in weapon effect in different difficulty levels?  I played norman mode first, but when I found it hard I tried easy, I was surprised how the weapon sizes and ranges were bigger and better.
> ...



I realized.  Hehe.


----------



## squeaks (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(superkrm @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lollercoil @ Nov 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Need working Action Replay Codes
> ...



Playin with no cheats is what Contra is all about.


----------



## Disco (Nov 20, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how to beat that skeleton boss at the end of second corridor level? I stuck at his 2nd ''form'' when he's holding doors with his hands and shoots fire, and on the doors there are 2 blue spots and I was like hitting them for 20mins and nothing....


----------



## Rankio (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't just hold down the fire button, tap it really fast so you close the doors on his head.


----------



## sciencefair (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## squeaks (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(sciencefair @ Nov 21 2007 said:


>



Wicked


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2007)

Speed Run 3 is getting on my nerves.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 26, 2007)

Codejunkies has a few new codes for this game.


----------



## usmagen (Nov 27, 2007)

i've never had so much fun getting my ass kicked


----------



## 4ppleseed (Dec 3, 2007)

I love the SNES version and this is a great addition to the series. It's just tooooo hard for me. When I was 13 and playing the SNES version I had all the time in the world to learn the patterns and gradually make it pixel by pixel thru the game.

Sooooo anyhoo.. I cheated and put on 99 lives ... and it still kicked my ass hahaha.. but I played thru the whole thing last night and it was great.

Yes, I know cheating is very bad … I’m just too old for this type of stuff now


----------



## ubersk8kid (Dec 19, 2007)

Has anyone noticed that when you get a "Crush Missile" (The weapon power-up with a "C") its doesn't go past mid screen? (Like shooting from top screen to bottom screen)
Is it just me having this problem ???


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(ubersk8kid @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Has anyone noticed that when you get a "Crush Missile" (The weapon power-up with a "C") its doesn't go past mid screen? (Like shooting from top screen to bottom screen)
> Is it just me having this problem ???


That's normal. It shoots a lot farther when you power it up (get a second "C" item while you have the first one active).


----------



## berlinka (Dec 19, 2007)

I never played so much crap in my life. I've wasted 18 lives in 5 minutes. I'm sorry, I am from the Commodore 64 days, and games were tough in those days, but nowadays I can't stand this type of games anymore, where you DIE when you touch an enemy! It's really pathetic and outdated! 
I love old school games, but this is really a pain in the ass, and I simply have 2500 other games I could play at the same time, which are SOOO much more fun than this piece of old tripe!!


----------



## mgman (Dec 24, 2007)

I beat this. Easy, Normal, Hard, 40 challenges, Contra, Super C+ the bonus: nearly-paciifist run of hard mode with only the regular gun.


----------

